
I Built a $7K/Month WordPress Plugin Because I Needed the Product - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/build-profitable-wordpress-plugin-from-scratch
======
human20190310
This is a great article. I can't remember the last time I saw so many concrete
details about how _and why_ a product went from zero to profitability.

------
achow
Demo: [https://designacademy.io/client/helpspot-website-
design/](https://designacademy.io/client/helpspot-website-design/)

~~~
00117
I think the logos for “The Brief” and “Inspiration” were mistakenly swapped.

------
rkagerer
Awesome. "Because I needed it" is a great reason to build a product. Wish all
companies ate their own dogfood.

------
demarq
really inspiring. I've been building my product for a while now, and my
motivation has been super low. Stories like this encourage me to keep working
at it.

Great work OP!

